# B. C. Canada



## Dutymum (Jan 3, 2006)

Does anyone know of any breeders in BC Canada, I live near Vancouver and am looking to get a purebreed in the future as reading more and more about the breed, I want one so bad. Could anyone help?


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Have you checked http://www.dogsincanada.com/breeds/maltese.html but there are no BC Maltese breeders listed. I think Jennifer Shaw is in BC. I know she has shown some really beautiful Maltese. I have heard Sylvia Prat in Edmonton is also a good breeder. Email: [email protected]


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I wish I could help you but I have really hunted for good breeders in B.C. and there just dosen't seem to be any. The one that I got Tag from no longer raises them and I got Angel from a lady that did breed them and really took great care of the mom and pups but they are not registered and she no longer breeds them either. There seems to be tons and tons of people who have maltipoos and I even found a maltishitpoo lol so there must be Maltese here now if only they would get some good breeders and stop crossing them. I have often thought I would love to have just one more fluff butt baby but I think I will have to look south of the border now.


----------



## Dutymum (Jan 3, 2006)

Thankyou for your help, I did email the lady in Alberta, she said there was one in BC but I emailed her and email was rejected, so she must have moved. I am going to the Dog Show in March, maybe will be able to find someone there. But thanks for your help


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

What dog show is there in March? I know of the one February 17 in Chilliwack but that is the only one I know of. Could you let me know where the March one is please?


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> Thankyou for your help, I did email the lady in Alberta, she said there was one in BC but I emailed her and email was rejected, so she must have moved. I am going to the Dog Show in March, maybe will be able to find someone there. But thanks for your help[/B]


If there are no Maltese breeders in BC, there will be no Maltese at the dog show. You might want to look in California where there are many good Maltese breeders or Ontario. When I started looking for Maltese in Canada, I couldn't find many good breeders with puppies and went to the US. 

Good luck with your search. Don't give up!


----------



## Dutymum (Jan 3, 2006)

> What dog show is there in March? I know of the one February 17 in Chilliwack but that is the only one I know of. Could you let me know where the March one is please?[/B]


The dog show is The Lower Mainland Dog Fanciers Dog show on the first weekend of March, in Cloverdale.


A breeder emailed me back she said there are not many good breeders around anymore, they have all retired. She only breeds now every few years the puppies sell for pet stock $2,500.00. Boy they are getting expensive. She said people are on waiting lists for years before they actually get one sometimes.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Maltese are expensive but I personally never had that much trouble getting a puppy (especially a pet quality). My challenge comes when I am looking for a show quality pup. 

I have 5 Maltese right now







but one or two will be going to another home. I got two show pups from a breeder to watch and now I am trying to decide what to do. Cupcake turned out to be show quality but my favourite has always been Jellybean (she is missing a few teeth). So I am debating to keep both, keep none, or keep Jellybean.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> Maltese are expensive but I personally never had that much trouble getting a puppy (especially a pet quality). My challenge comes when I am looking for a show quality pup.
> 
> I have 5 Maltese right now
> 
> ...


I agree, as long as I was willing to wait a few months, a pet pup was no problem. I was elated to get on a 4 year waiting list to get the lines I want for the next show dog.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=151008
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I live in Manitoba and am really curious who quoted you $2,500 for a pet Maltese in Canada. This seems a tad high since prices here are lower than in the US.

Cathy


----------



## Dutymum (Jan 3, 2006)

I know it was really high, I looked back on my emails for the ladies name, I still have the pictures she sent me, but I must have deleted the email. I got her name from a Breeder in Edmonton, the lady lives in White Rock and used to sell and show but has retired and only breeds every few years and they are usually spoken for before they are ever born.

I think it is much easier to get pups back east and down in the States than it is here in BC. There are very few purebred breeders here, only back yard breeders. There is only one that I know of here in BC that is actually registered with the Canadian Kennel Club


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> I know it was really high, I looked back on my emails for the ladies name, I still have the pictures she sent me, but I must have deleted the email. I got her name from a Breeder in Edmonton, the lady lives in White Rock and used to sell and show but has retired and only breeds every few years and they are usually spoken for before they are ever born.
> 
> I think it is much easier to get pups back east and down in the States than it is here in BC. There are very few purebred breeders here, only back yard breeders. There is only one that I know of here in BC that is actually registered with the Canadian Kennel Club[/B]


Actually, right now there are quite a few show breeders in BC and Alberta compared to the rest of Canada. I have a friend who is CKC registered in BC who shows and will get the names for you if you'd like. I purchased my 2nd girl from the woman you corresponded with in Alberta and waited 2 years before a puppy became available.

Cathy


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

Before I found my New Brunswick breeder, I was looking into an Ontario breeder who quoted me $2500 for Pet Quality too. I don't remember for sure, but I think it was Everdear? It was in New Liskeard, Ont. 

My thoughts were...







... everyone else I've spoken to is around $1000. She assured me that _others _ weren't what I wanted, but, frankly.. she was way over my head. Even if I decided my desire for a pet was worth $2500, I'd be taking out a loan for a puppy, and that didn't seem overly reasonable.


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

I think I also looked into that Ontario breeder you are talking about. Another breeder referred me to her. But I got Pudding from a breeder in Oshawa, she charges $900 for a male and $1100 or something for a female. She is very good and her dogs are all very well taken care of. I know someone else on the forum also got a puppy from her.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> I think I also looked into that Ontario breeder you are talking about. Another breeder referred me to her. But I got Pudding from a breeder in Oshawa, she charges $900 for a male and $1100 or something for a female. She is very good and her dogs are all very well taken care of. I know someone else on the forum also got a puppy from her.[/B]


That's me. We got chelsey from the same breeder..as Angela and we are very very happy.
We also researched the list that CharmyPoo listed above. Our breeder is on there as well.


----------

